# Tractor not combusting no smoke only turn? Massey Fergson 220



## helpmethispieceof (9 mo ago)

Hey, I'm trying to get my tractor to work again after it has been sitting for a long period of time. The injectors looked clogged and didn't have the tools to open them at the moment so 
I wanted to test if it could combust anything so I put starting fluid in the air filter hole while it was cranking, no combust and ZERO smoke 

Why is nothing combusting? I considered a compression problem but it has a tight spin when the cylinders reach the top


----------



## Bertrrr (Jan 28, 2021)

How long was it sitting ? How was it running before it was parked ? 
Only thing I can think of is compression issue. 
What model tractor and year ? 
Does it spin over fast enough to ignite the fuel ? 
Maybe look at the fuel return line while cranking over and see if there is any return , someone on this site can help but will need more info,


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

With no tractor information it is difficult to provide anything other then general information.
If it's getting fuel it should as least smoke while cranking.
Does it have fuel to the injection pump?
Have you bleed the fuel system?
"The injectors looked clogged" have you pulled an injector?
Have you cranked it over with a fuel injector line loosened, or with an injector hanging in the air?
How fast is it cranking over?
Is it a gear drive or hydro?
Gear drive can be towed to start if it has fuel to the injectors.


----------

